# ¡Computador hecho con solo TTL's!



## Virtroon (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Esto es un proyecto que habia visto tiempo atras en la revista Spectrum, se trata de alguien que hizo un computador de la nada usando solo integrados TTL y de hay hacer un procesador, puertos, ALU, un assembler, un compilador de C, escribir la librerias, instalar MINIX y finalmente montar un servidor web para explicar como hizo todo.

http://www.homebrewcpu.com/

Saludos ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 19, 2011)

Creo que este queda mejor en actualidad tecnologica....


----------



## reactancia (Jul 28, 2011)

eso dicho asi parece mentira pero no es berdad 
excelente apotrte gracias 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Ese link ya esta posteado, en el foro en el tema aqui -> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/computadora-casera-procesador-8088-pc-30775/index3.html

En el post 48,

Es un sitio que conozco hace casi 10 años, hay otros semejantes, que no recuedo si los subis, donde se hacen anaulmente reuniones y cada quien presenta su creación y se otorgan premios, este tipo de actividad es muy común en europa


----------

